# Using dual video outputs with "MultiPlay"



## RonHebbard (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello; I know less than zero about computers.
An associate has been working with Q-Lab for some years but, being a PC person, has been using "MultiPlay" of late. "Multiplay" is adequately providing for audio needs but video not so much. Ideally it's desired to use one video output to drive a monitor listing audio and video cues along with control icons while the second output is driving only images to the projector minus all evidence of control info'.
I'm well aware of @dbaxter 's work. At the moment we're hoping to hear from a "MultiPlay" user.
Perhaps @ruinexplorer or @Amiers ??
Here's a cut 'n paste from a recent e-mail with further details.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.
There's that e-mail:
I am looking for more sophisticated methods to control the video elements of MultiPlay.
I am using a PC desktop computer with two video outputs, one for the monitor and one for a projector.
I am able to load and play “AVI” video clips, using the “Insert Video Cue” icon (MP4 video clips will load but NOT play).
I am able to load and play “JPG/picture” files and “Paint/image” files, using the “Insert Video Cue” icon (Power Point files will NOT load).
Are there any other formats I can use for: “video clips” or “image files”?
I _stop_ the video cues using the “Insert Control Cue” icon.
Is there any way to _fade in_ and _fade out_ “image” files (i.e. the same way Power Point brings slides In and Out)?


----------



## Amiers (Jul 14, 2017)

I haven't used Multiplay. I use VenueMagic. But what he is describing is my setup. One control monitor and one projector. 

I have found for my program that wmv works the best as far as quality.

From reading the help file it looks like MP is more for audio than video. There is no information that gives what plays better than the other. What you can do is take your video file and convert it into all different formats and see what plays the best. 

Fading wise you have a Fade All button but nothing individual. I been playing with it on and off since I started typing. It seems like a great audio cueing software but is lacking in the video control. 

Even Venue Magic doesn't have a fade tool for when you cue a new item even if there is video still left to play. So if I move to the next cue it just cuts and goes. 

If I were to recommend something if fading was what you want for smooth transistions then maybe check out Cueplay by @dbaxter his might handle it better. 

The alternative would to hone in on how much footage you actually need and add 6 seconds to the end for just in case issues and tell whoever is performing you have X amount of time and that's it. This isn't easy and takes lots and lots and lots of practice. 

I hope this helps Ron.


----------



## dbaxter (Jul 14, 2017)

Cue Player will indeed let you fade one video out (even if paused) and bring up another. You can crossfade from one to another if you wish. It works for either movies or pictures. Any other questions, please PM or email me.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 14, 2017)

dbaxter said:


> Cue Player will indeed let you fade one video out (even if paused) and bring up another. You can crossfade from one to another if you wish. It works for either movies or pictures. Any other questions, please PM or email me.


Every time I see more and more what your software can do I kick myself a little bit for not suggesting CP when we upgraded to VM from an edirol system.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 14, 2017)

Unfortunately, I have never used MultiPlay. I generally use Isadora, which is not a cue based system, but an Object Oriented Programming Environment. My guess is that you need to use wmv files and possibly png for stills. It probably only has very specific video players with it and will use native formats.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jul 15, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> Unfortunately, I have never used MultiPlay. I generally use Isadora, which is not a cue based system, but an Object Oriented Programming Environment. My guess is that you need to use wmv files and possibly png for stills. It probably only has very specific video players with it and will use native formats.


 @Amiers , @ruinexplorer and @dbaxter 
Thank you all for your prompt and useful posts. @dbaxter My associate's time is currently occupied Production Managing / TD'ing a multi-venue festival this week. As soon as the 10 day festival is behind him I suspect you're going to find yourself with a new Cue Player client.
Thanks again for everyone's replies.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 15, 2017)

We should all get a cut for promoting


----------



## dbaxter (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks, people. I just want everybody to be able to do quality shows.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 21, 2017)

Ive used Multiplay many many many times, however never used it for video.

Due to the nature of the development of multiplay (you should see earlier versions) it is VERY limited. It is not only picky about video files and formats but also extremely picky about audio files and formats. Audio files MUST be "CD Quality", ie bit rate and depth have to be correct. I've had a lot of problems where I've had to change every file given to me to 44100hz 32-bit regardless of WAV MP3 or such.

But it really gets the job done for a completely free piece of software. When I first found it, it really saved the day, and Ive gotten many extremely low budget organizations to adopt it... Because using Media Player from CDs or iTunes or such is not something anyone should have to do in theatre.


----------

